# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Esquema de montagem

## Ricardo Lacerda

Serve a presente votação para saber qual o esquema de montagem mais comum no seio da nossa comunidade...

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Votei _OUTRO_

Percula 90 com 6º vidro (escumador+cascata+repositor) direi _mini-micro sump_

----------


## Duarte Araujo

eu votei aquario + sump.  este vai ser o meu sistema de 200x60x60 que está montado mas ainda sem água...

----------


## Welington

aquario e sump

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Eu votei aquário + sump + Refúgio, este ultimo ainda estou a construir, mas vai ter DSB e algumas macro algas  :Pracima:

----------


## Manuel Faria

Aquario + Sump

----------


## Roberto Passos

aquario + sump + refúgio

----------


## António A Silva

Respondi, aquario + sump + refugio, porque estou a aproveitar as férias e montei agora isto...só falta canalizar parte da água do esgoto para o refúgio
está quase  :yb665:

----------


## Jorge LA Costa

Eu votei aquário mais Filtro Externo, pois não tenho espaço para uma sump.

O meu aqua é de 240lts (ex àgua doce) e uso um filtro RENA X3 de 1300l/h, com cerâmica e "anti-fosfatos/silicatos".

Comentários aceitam-se e agradecem-se  :SbSourire:

----------

